# Market for meat rabbits?



## shoblitz (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Im brand new to this forum and kind of jumping all over the place. I'm trying to come up with a viable source of income for our 40 acre farm. One possibility I was considering was meat rabbits. Is there much of a market for meat rabbits? Where would you go to research such information? Thanks so much!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

You will get lots of information by Googling for market for meat rabbits. It really depends where you live, so you have to do some research in your area, talk to folks that breed in your area. Where are you located?


----------



## texcalkas (Feb 4, 2012)

My own plan, such as it is, is to sell to people by word of mouth.  My question is, do you price rabbit meat by the pound?  As much as chicken?  Less than chicken?  I personally would not pay $10 for a 5 lb rabbit, but if I butcher out 5lb Americans or Giant Chinchillas, and they are $2/lb, that's how much they'll cost.   I thought it wouldn't hurt to contact the locally owned butcher shop either.  Even if they would not buy fryers from me, they may know of folks who would.


----------



## CYGChickies (Feb 5, 2012)

I sell NZ meat rabbits $10 live or $15 dressed and haven't had a single complaint yet. I'm new as well but my first litter of meaties had very good reception. I'm in Southeast Missouri where nobody will pay for ANYTHING but rabbit meat is another story.

CYG


----------



## zzGypsy (Feb 16, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> I sell NZ meat rabbits $10 live or $15 dressed and haven't had a single complaint yet. I'm new as well but my first litter of meaties had very good reception. I'm in Southeast Missouri where nobody will pay for ANYTHING but rabbit meat is another story.
> 
> CYG


so I'm interested in how you're developing your market?
I'm in south*west* Missouri, and I'm not sure I see the market here yet... but I'm looking for ideas.
how many do you think you can sell a month in your area?


----------

